# yikes, Coco's wound has opened up!!!



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Off to the vets but can't get there until 5.00.

It is not oozing anything, but is defiantely open. She had left it alone sincee the op, we didn't even need the onsie, she recovered so well after day 1 was over. But today she licked it, I thought, oh she is cleaning herself, but no, it is open

I'll let you know later what happens.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Crikey, poor Coco. Hurry to that vet now, don't want it getting any worse 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes I would go now...an open would is dangerous for bacteria and infection.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's because like us the wound starts to itch as it heals. I would get her there ASAP as others have said. Don't want anything that should be on the inside ending up outside


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oh poor Coco... I'm going to start being paranoid and checking Kiki's wound very regularly.
Hope the vet gets her sorted out, keep us posted!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sure Coco will be fine, let us know how you get on 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope alls well x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Well we are back, and all is well. There was no need for any treatment, one of those things that looked far worse than it was. (over anxious doggy mummy here!)

By the time we got to the vets it had already started to close up again. The vet says it was a stitch that had not disolved yet and it had poked through her skin and had iritated her so she had licked away and opened it very slightly where the stitch was. The vet has snipped it out now. It already looks alot better, she said it was best to leave it alone to heal over. 

I'm going to keep her on the lead for another few days and try to keep her from jumping about x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good she is healing well.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Phew, that is a relief.
I'm struggling with Kiki on the lead - she leaps and jumps around especially if we see anyone else... another 11 days to go...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think you're an anxious mummy. Sounds like you did the right thing, if that stitch hadn't been tidied up by the vet if would probably have irritated her more and made the situation worse.

Good intervention


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad it was all right, I always get back to the vets if I'm concerned, it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad everything was okay better to be safe than sorry x


----------

